
Ask HN: Best ML/AI libraries for extracting dominant colors from images - archon810
If you do any sort of color extraction from images, what is your best tool to do so, preferably in the form of a plug-and-play library you can throw at an image file?<p>We&#x27;ve been playing with our own algorithms, but they leave something to be desired, and I wonder if we&#x27;re trying to reinvent the wheel if this is a solved problem.<p>Thank you, HN.
======
pmulv
I took a class on computer vision and we used the OpenCV library extensively
[0]. I remember that we had a project relating to detecting certain traffic
signs, and obtaining the dominant color of images was a big part of my
solution. Also, this tutorial seems like it would be helpful [1].

[0] [https://opencv.org/](https://opencv.org/) [1]
[https://code.likeagirl.io/finding-dominant-colour-on-an-
imag...](https://code.likeagirl.io/finding-dominant-colour-on-an-
image-b4e075f98097)

